# sooo close



## stonedsmithy (Jun 25, 2007)

here a pic of pnpxskunk#1 so close to harvest i just wanna smoke her up now but no no ill wait that lil bit longer lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice Smithy.  You are gonna share, right?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 25, 2007)

man you have plenty of time .those plants have a couple more weeks left by the looks of em.

good job on the grow man


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah next week they will be at 8weeks but ya think they still got a bit more left in em ill update with a pic next weeks n see how there doin cheers guys an yeah no worries mom ill mail you some over haha


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jun 27, 2007)

looks killer bud. i love the pink


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 28, 2007)

lol yeah pink is great on alot of things haha yeah 2weeks max then ill be pulling my gurls so ill have some up dated pics on the harvested plants


----------

